# Wusv 2010



## Astrea Wind (Oct 16, 2009)

Any good news, comments?


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Started today. Results updated every 3 minutes at:

http://www.wusv2010.com/resultados.php?s=22&ss=0#top

Remember different time zone for us over here in the Americas.

GG


----------



## Astrea Wind (Oct 16, 2009)

Any one know why there is so much dogs with DISC in protechion? What are the problems? Any dogs that have TSB negative?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Agent vom Wolfsheim 91 points
www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxN28GNfWT0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

B 100: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2TZuTDnZcc


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Olga Sukonnikova said:


> B 100: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2TZuTDnZcc


Amazing


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Absolutely deserved.

A smooth and fluid yet tight and precise performance.

The guy and the dog are so in tune I can feel it just by watching a grainy youtube video.

Well done.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I was watching it live and thought I'd get another cup of coffee whilst the Spaniard was on - missed the best OB! but thanks, now can watch it on video.

Saw Ronny van den Bergh beforehand - 97 pts - great performance.

Lisa Jacquin USA 01 got 85 pts this morning for C - the dog outed but a littler slowly (which I like!) but unfortunately had a few bites at the helper afterwards! When they were finished he nearly pulled her off after the helper. A real "eager beaver".

Daniel Cox USA 02 followed her and got 93 pts with a lot of cheering. The chap filming didn't go in close so all we saw was a very good Schutzdienst but from afar.

Great news for GB: Henriette Bohnstedt 99 A and 94 C!! Hope she does well in B.

The starting times are under:

http://translate.google.es/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wusv2010.com%2Fsorteo.php?s=15&ss=0&sl=es&tl=en&hl=&ie=UTF-8

Anybody else watching it?


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

watching it as we speak, or rather type.

2, 30 AM here in Texas.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice......,


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Gillian for updates

I watched a little this morning, but got up to late to see anymore then 3 teams in OB.

I have my alarm set to watch some of Team Canada in Obedience early Saturday. And then I am off to training for the rest of the day. Enjoy yourself!!

Tracey


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Tracy, I want to see Lance Collins. He was over here a number of years ago but I joined the club just afterwards. 

They talked about him for a long while! Must have had fun with him.

The Swiss chap who judged the 2008 WUSV in the USA and who often judges at our club, was full of praise for him as a trainer. He said he taught them things that amazed them. 

A lot of Germans, and maybe Swiss, weren't so happy with his judging over here. They thought he was in over his head.

Happy training!


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Gillian-

I am a huge fan of Lance’s training methods. I just switched the entire way I have trained for 10+ years and am doing it how Lance and his club train. Been only doing it a month now, and already seeing the improvements. He is a very generous person, I respect him totally. Its funny even though I live over here, it was the first time I had a chance to go to a Seminar of his, normally we bring in judges/trainers from Germany or Belgium

Out of a team of 5, 3 of Canada’s members are from Lance’s club. Gabi and Ros are the other two.

I can only imagine the difference in judging over here and then the Worlds!!..

Tracey


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Tracey Hughes said:


> Out of a team of 5, 3 of Canada’s members are from Lance’s club. Gabi and Ros are the other two.
> 
> 
> Tracey


We still claim Gabi for Australia. We just let her go to Canada to help build your depth....;-):lol:


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Chris We do NEED Gabi!!!!


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Taste of the tracking at the WUSV

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeKABM48Pow


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks like dried up, lumpy clumpy plowed dirt, in hot Andalusian south of Spain sun, with fair amount of wind. Pretty tough.

What did this dog score? He seemed to be circling forever in the beginning.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> Looks like dried up, lumpy clumpy plowed dirt, in hot Andalusian south of Spain sun, with fair amount of wind. Pretty tough.
> 
> What did this dog score? He seemed to be circling forever in the beginning.


There is only one dog with Gizmo in his name and he scored 92 points in obedience if this is the same dog the tracking score was 82
I agree if the wind kicks up it could be brutal.


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Sharon Ronen & Sam Beit Haboxer Mehagivaa, C 95: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5aTWR8s-3g


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Ronny Van Den Berghe & Como vom Bonauer Wald, B 97: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4NHe40e7-k


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

So, did Sharon Ronen bag it then? Who else is left to go that can challenge her, or is she already a winner now, it's just not over yet?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Im not sure if that list is final as people keep dissaprearing off the list like Ronny and the Spanish dude who got 100 in B.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Damn! A Taiwan guy (who I thought about skipping watching) brought down the decoy on the long bite.

The dog took off like he had a Hemi engine in his ass and lunged without stopping. The decoy nicely recovered from the fall though.


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Daniel Cox & Chuck vom Dorneburger Back С 93: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQZa1l-uFRs


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrats to Ronny of Belgium, for coming out on top!! Amazing routines..
Ronny has had an incredible history in the sport…

Team Finland, AWESOME trial for you!! It has been fun to be able to watch it live this year, so thanks to Spain too. Some very nice dogs and performances, and still more to come..

The dog from Taiwan..great but I think my favorite this year was Netherlands Number 1. Big black dog..fun to watch!


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Hehehe Ronny did it again!!!

Proficiat, ge zijt er ene uit de duizend!!


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Belgium RULES LOL with Martine!


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Ronny is one of the best (and toughest) trainers out there. Always nice to see him do well!
2 of "our" guys on the podium so congrats to them!!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah Ronny and Julien ;-) I'll have to send Rinus Bastianson (team leader) a big congrats. Impressive!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

This was very nice
www.youtube.com/watch?v=wux1lYaqURo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dan & Chuck were my fav at the Nationals last year kick ass dog


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

And third place!

Julien Clements with DUSTY v TIEKERHOOK!!!!!

Dusty is also a Belgian army dog and has recently finished a tour in Afghanistan where he returns for a second tour of duty in February 2011!

Sport v Service ......... or Top sport and Active service?

If only life was black and white.

Mark


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mark Horne said:


> And third place!
> 
> Julien Clements with DUSTY v TIEKERHOOK!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thats a interesting side note worth honorable mention.
Chalk another one up for Koos


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Ronny Van Den Berghe & Como vom Bonauer Wald, C 98: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWYqtHQGw1c


----------



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Amazing


your right..its amazing they got a 100!


----------



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

Olga Sukonnikova said:


> Ronny Van Den Berghe & Como vom Bonauer Wald, C 98: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWYqtHQGw1c


super protection routine...but a gift in OB...the champion never the less.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Greg Naranjo said:


> your right..its amazing they got a 100!


I like this one better dog seems to build as the routine progresses www.youtube.com/watch?v=wux1lYaqURo&feature=player_embedded#!
Check out the ass hole on the long down blind blowing his nose at the time of the lock on the running steh


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Greg Naranjo said:


> super protection routine...but a gift in OB...the champion never the less.


Ronny didn’t get a 100 score, he got a 96, 97, 98


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

i think he was talking about spanish guy that got a 100 on obedience.


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

http://www.vandebiezenhoeve.com/articles_SPORT_DOGS_ENG.htm

This has been on here before, but it's a very good article.

Mark


----------



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> i think he was talking about spanish guy that got a 100 on obedience.





Tracey Hughes said:


> Ronny didn’t get a 100 score, he got a 96, 97, 98


I was talking about the Spaniard. A 'V' routine but not a perfect one. And Mr. Van Den Berghe's OB score? Santa came early to Sevilla.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I like this one better dog seems to build as the routine progresses www.youtube.com/watch?v=wux1lYaqURo&feature=player_embedded#!


Yes that was quite a bit nicer, IMO. It appears that the dog and handler have an excellent relationship.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Mark Horne said:


> http://www.vandebiezenhoeve.com/articles_SPORT_DOGS_ENG.htm
> 
> This has been on here before, but it's a very good article.
> 
> Mark


I enjoyed reading this, and in the same vein, although in German, a link to an Austrian GSD breeder who places his dogs with the service and sport. He is with the Austrian Police Force:

http://schaeferhunde.at.tf/


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm really glad a tiekerhook dog did well in a big competition. Koos should be very proud. I think the reason there aren't many more tiekerhook dogs is that people prefer less serious, but highly prey driven dogs.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is the video of the long bite helper takedown with the dog from Taiwan: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpA9d_5cD-s



Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> Damn! A Taiwan guy (who I thought about skipping watching) brought down the decoy on the long bite.
> 
> The dog took off like he had a Hemi engine in his ass and lunged without stopping. The decoy nicely recovered from the fall though.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> Damn! A Taiwan guy (who I thought about skipping watching) brought down the decoy on the long bite.
> 
> The dog took off like he had a Hemi engine in his ass and lunged without stopping. The decoy nicely recovered from the fall though.





Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> Here is the video of the long bite helper takedown with the dog from Taiwan:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpA9d_5cD-s


Goda love it :mrgreen:


----------

